# another noob



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

hiya guys, just registered and thought id introduce myself before i start asking a bunch of probably simple questions

my names Alex, im 20 and come from bucks

for the last couple of years, ive lived on vw forums, i have a mk4 golf as a fun car which started out as a standard 1.6se but is now using the 2.8 24v engine and a rav4 as a daily. ive learned the golfs inside out and know them like the back of my hand.

ive recently started a new project using a mk1 golf as the base:










my plan is to make it 20vt 4wd using everything out of an audi tt 225 quattro, which i now have:










as you can, the guy who had it before crashed it and started to strip the car for parts, luckily i managed to get to him before he took anything mechanical off.

im now here to try and figure out what a couple of bits and pieces are and try and get the mk1 on the move again


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum... sacrificing a TT for a GOlf MK1... you'll be shot on here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good luck with the project


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

dont shoot me, get the eejit who decided to drive with flip flops on!










im merely doing a body transplant to keep it alive


----------



## rocky99 (May 28, 2009)

welcome, and this looks like a nice project you've decided on, look forward to seeing it develop


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your project. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome keep us posted


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

cheers guys, will do. my last day of education tomorow so hopefully from now on ill have some more time to get this done


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hell of a project you got there good luck. I'd be damn proud to complete a job like that. P.s that MK4 jetta looks damn nice. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## ajb100 (Jun 23, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> Hell of a project you got there good luck. I'd be damn proud to complete a job like that. P.s that MK4 jetta looks damn nice. 8)


cheers, its actualy a bolf, a golf with a bora (jetta) front end. forgotton what they're called over there?

its running quite a few tt parts already too, i fitted the cat wishbones, short steering rack, taller hubs and new arb design to it a couple of weeks back:



















it also used to be a 1.6 lol










and is now a 2.8


----------

